# Another box - long-leaf maple burl



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I lady friend asked that I make her a box to put her favorite Bible in. I examined several species of wood before settling on long-leaf maple burl that I had gotten several years ago. The top pivots on two finishing nails (cheap hinges). The finish is my usual stuff - Zar oil-base polyurethane diluted 50/50 with mineral spirits that is applied with the blue paper shop towels that are cut into 1/4s.

I applied 4 or 5 coats - waiting about 8-hours between coats. Then I applied a heavy coat of the same material using a 1" foam brush. I use 400 grit sandpaper on a random orbital sander running at 1/2 speed. I applied the finish to the sandpaper as well. After sanding for 30 seconds on one of the sides, I wiped that piece down with a blue shop towel and rotate the unit to do another side. After 8-hours I started back applying more finish. Probably has 10 coats. I didn't attach the top until after all coats were applied.

I made a jig to indicate where to drill the holes in the sides for the finishing nails to go through. For that I had to experiment.

I will give the lady the box this weekend.

Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

As usual, that's just beautiful, Malcolm! Good job.

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Just Super!!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow ,I have never seen a burl that large, Malcolm, just absolutely beautiful. You did an exceptional job ,as usual, she should be happy with it. A fiitting use for that beautifully figured wood.
Herb


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

You definitely know how to showcase the natural beauty of the wood. Great job


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

My gosh, that is really beautiful. The straight lines set of the swirls in the burl, which was a gigantic thing indeed.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Beautiful, Malcolm....

I can see why she asked you to make the box....


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Finest Kind as they say down east in Maine


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That was quite a burl. Nice job.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

so lovely


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Simply beautiful. I would have never guessed you could get that wood out of that burl. Who wouldn't want a box like that? I'd buy something just to put in it.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## HoweA (Jul 31, 2013)

Inspirational...


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful box, Malcolm. Just amazing wood grain with a perfect finish. I've tried using "finishing nail" hinges. Luckily I put the nails in with the lid in the closed position because wide open the lid is out of whack a little. It was just a box for clothespins though, not anywhere near the class of your build.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

There's nothing that I can add to all of the above compliments.


----------



## olliecooper (Jul 18, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. It looks like your corners are mitered. Did you do anything to reinforce the miters.


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Remarkable!!!

You are a real artisan.


----------



## Jimmy Dee (Oct 31, 2012)

Malcolm,

Beautiful! I have never worked with burls. How did you make the initial cuts and get the burl into workable pieces? 

Don


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

For the mitered corners, I just put Titebond II glue and left it clamped up for 24 hours to ensure the glue was cured.

As far as working with the wood..as I said a friend used a chainsaw to cut several pieces. I use the jointer that has spiral cutter head to smooth the wood. The pieces that I was working with were probably 2" thick on one edge and 3" thick on the other. I decided which side had the best grain and after flattening that side and an edge to go with it I ran it through the bandsaw to slice off boards. The planer that I used (DeWalt 735) also has a spiral cutter head. Otherwise the wood would have gotten torn badly.


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

That is a great looking box, I love the figure in that piece.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Very well done and the description of the build process is most appreciated.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Another great box Malcolm. Great finish as always. I'm sure she will be more than happy with the box.

I hate to think what that whole burl would cost.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Malcolm, you are by far the grand champion of fancy box builders. 

I make a lot of boxes, but rarely try to make them beautiful. They are usually just made to keep some of my tools safe.

Charley


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

always such beautiful boxes.


----------

